# Summertime Trad contest. Prize: Kent Wang seersucker pocket square.



## Kent Wang (Aug 2, 2005)

As a follow-up to the trad contest on Style Forum, Kent Wang is sponsoring another trad contest here on AAAC. The theme this time is "summertime trad".

I have crafted a new pocket square for the prize, a purple checked seersucker.



Post your tradliest summer outfits in this thread. Entries will be accepted for ten days until the end of the day (New England time, of course) Sunday, July 22. AlanC, winner of the previous trad contest, will act as an impartial judge and select a number of finalists from these submissions. Then a poll will be opened to all forum members to choose the winner from said finalists.

Only photos will be accepted; text alone will not suffice. New photos only; one can't simply dig up an old photo. Full body shots are preferred. Extra points if taken in a tradly setting, such as on a yacht, at a clam bake, holding a lobster, etc. Be creative.

The winner will receive the aforementioned Kent Wang purple checked seersucker pocket square as his prize.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

well, looks like A.Squire will be the winner this time.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Squire has not entered. At this point, no one will win because no one has entered!

Let's get those entries rolling in!


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I will start, because I am bored out of my mind while I wait out this final week of antibiotic treatment.

I can't go to work, because dizziness, disorientation, sudden headaches, clumsiness and inaccuracy are fine if you're a U.S. senator but not so good as a health care worker.

However, some relief came today in the form of a freelance commission to do a piece on a Connecticut fishing forum - Ask Andy with fins.

So that's what I am pretending to work on here in my Bill's poplins, USA Weejuns (thanks egadfly), thifted 3 1/4" repp tie from old Conn. shop Stackpole, Moore and Tryon, BB sack jacket (thanks mack12whatever), BB pinpoint bd and homemade pocket square edged in the Mets' orange and blue (thanks familyman).

If I was still at the paper this is the sort of thing I'd be wearing.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Summer, huh? Activities, eh?

J.Press swim trunks, Ralph of Long Island camp shirt (thanks Foghorn), Sperry sneakers, Orvis 10 foot seven weight rod. Note that I am cleverly casting way the hell over the ring of the fish that just rose.



















The lake was very pleasant. I felt 100 percent better after taking a dip. Didn't last, but it was nice.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^I thought I told you not to model those swim trunks!


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

Hey Patrick, nice cast. But I imagined you as a cane rod man.

Scott


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Naval Gent said:


> Hey Patrick, nice cast. But I imagined you as a cane rod man.
> 
> Scott


I've got a few - a seven foot five weight Phillipson blank finished by a guy named Emil Grimm, who in the mid-80s quit Orvis in disgust because they were using the wrong sort of glue or something like that - but for practical purposes they are heavy and cumbersome. I'm definitely not using one for chucking poppers at largemouth bass.


----------



## Kent Wang (Aug 2, 2005)

Well played Patrick.

Alan, you could always make a submission even though it would have to be disqualified.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

At this point, I;m placing all my money Patrick.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

A.Squire said:


> At this point, I;m placing all my money Patrick.


Currently he has a very strong lead.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Is anyone else going to participate?


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

AlanC said:


> Currently he has a very strong lead.


Patrick the writer or Patrick the fisher?


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Brownshoe's preparing a last-minute blitz. I sense these things.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

dont worry, i'll keep you company if no one else joins.

Now, if I can beat both Patrick and Brownshoe, it would be a miracle.


----------



## zignatius (Oct 8, 2004)

Patrick is a gamer. But it's a shame if we don't get to see some action from Trip, eGadfly, Untilt, A.Squire, LAX, abc, TradTeacher, Duck, Brownshoe (the closer), et al. 

(I'm loathe to forget other equally-deserving champions-of-trad, but I'm fairly certain I am. Apologies.)


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Patrick intentionally posted first in order to intimidate the competition. Don't let him push you around.

I'm sure Duck, crazyquick and Brownshoe are secretly planning strong entries.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm in, warts and all--no pulling out the crowd faves. Doubtful this entry will get me far. But there is always tomorrow.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

Very nice, though I notice some weird creases down the front of your trou. Might want to have a word with the laundress about those -- honestly, one would have thought the floggings would make _some_ impression.

EGF


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

The make-believe part of this contest is disturbing. While I wait for this course of meds to play out I really have nothing better to do than play dress-up. At least I got my cousin to take the photos.

Corbin seersucker sack (from the Foghorn collection)
LE pinpoint, point collar. (I find to my chagrin I do not have a lightweight white buttondown.)
Tie from Mainebows
Generic square
Bill's M1 poplins
Unseen light brown calf belt
My new hat
My new white bucks


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

_Now_ we're gettin' somewhere.


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

When my new digital camera comes, I may have to enter.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

AlanC said:


> _Now_ we're gettin' somewhere.


Somewhere where my contribution isn't really going to change things...

top-notch submissions, way better than the styleforum ones.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Anglophile & Untilted, I look forward to your entries. You have the advantage of knowing what you have to beat!



Untilted said:


> top-notch submissions, way better than the styleforum ones.


Ahem. I don't know that I'd go that far... :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Here's something I'd wear to work:

Press linen sack 
BB shirt, bd
Thrifted square
Bill's M2 poplins
Dressabout saddle bucks
Obnoxious socks

Sitting in the shade, about 84 out, quite nice.


----------



## zignatius (Oct 8, 2004)

Patrick: Very Dixie.

More than the excellent fit and quality garments ... it's one of the few times I'm seeing white bucks that look as natural as -- I don't know -- the lazy setting you're in. Love everything about it. I give it four out of four paisleys. Or mint juleps. 

A.Squire: Nice pleats. Not. (I know what you're capable of, so I don't feel so bad about flicking you some shiitola.)


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

Just back from vacation--seeing some very nice looks. Love Patrick in the hat--timeless and somehow not costumey.

Me with Brownshoe Jr. in the Poconos:

Nordstrom shirt
Bean khaki shorts
Bean red/navy cotton belt
Timex on BB band
Bean camp mocs (out of frame)

(click to enlarge)

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5784914


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

Mr. Sullivan and I bought the same Press jacket.

My take, worn to friend's birthday party:

Press linen blazer
pink BB oxford
cotton thrifted no-name tie
BB jeans
Bean driving mocs

(click to enlarge)

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5971822


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I told you guys Brownshoe would strike.

One nice thing about living in the mountains, even wimpy little hills like the Berkshires, is the weather changes quite abruptly. So after a few days of 90+ and soul-destroying humidity, it rained like crazy and last night it was about 50, good enough for a blanket.

In the a.m. I like to sit out on my stoop, have coffee, read a bit and watch the chipmunks - and the wasps who are trying to build a nest in my pickup. It will soon be warm enough to ditch the jacket, which is a completely unstructured, undarted cotton Orvis thing that's really more of a sweater with lapels. At least that's how it fits. Rumpled. Plus JCP retros, goofy socks, a thrifted LL Bean ocbd with someone else's initials on the cuff and Quoddy loafers.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Why even make the effort? I think everyone knows Patrick is the best dressed/looking trad. Give him the square already and let's all try to win Duck's white namesake square.

where do I vote?


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

Yes, Patrick is killing it. A young Spencer Tracy.

Today:

green patch 3/2 BB sack (thanks, Alan)
pink Bean oxford
blue cotton RL madras tie
cheap Gap chinos ($15!)
Bean navy surcingle belt
Bass Weejuns

(click to enlarge)

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5978414


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Squire's got the best bow tie thang going. And Brownshoe looks like he's been caught a la Bertie Wooster sneaking into the headmaster's study to swipe the cookies. (This is a good thing.)


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

I particularly like Brownshoe's pocket square action. No frills or points--a neat look for him.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Brownshoe said:


> green patch 3/2 BB sack (thanks, Alan)


I knew it would be in good hands.

Squire heats things up with that bowtie.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Patrick06790 said:


> The make-believe part of this contest is disturbing. While I wait for this course of meds to play out I really have nothing better to do than play dress-up. At least I got my cousin to take the photos.
> 
> Corbin seersucker sack (from the Foghorn collection)
> LE pinpoint, point collar. (I find to my chagrin I do not have a lightweight white buttondown.)
> ...


I like this one a lot!

Brian


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

I thought I had a chance until I saw Squire's second entry. Doesn't hurt to give some effort, does it? after all, it's good wholesome fun:

ENTRY No.1:

CCC poplin sack blazer
BB slim fit white OCBD
BB cotton plaid trousers
BB bow tie
Eljo's burgundy belt with UVa seal on keeper
Alden 663 burgundy calf tassel, no sock
Everything is USA-made





ENTRY No.2:

Red sack blazer
Press yellow OCBD
Thrifted seal green knit tie
Old school navy surcingle belt
CCC pincord trousers
Same shoes




ENTRY No.3:

Custom navy sack suit
Lapel pin
BB white ocbd, slim fit
Rugby RL patch madras tie
Burgundy belt, same shoes


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

vwguy said:


> I like this one a lot!
> 
> Brian


Best entry so far, but Tilt's coming on strong.

Like the red jacket ensemble--color combo sounds odd on paper, but really works.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

*In the manner of Brownshoe*

I'll see your green blazer and raise a red JAB sack I found just this morning (3/2, patch/flap pockets, half-lined so wearable in summer), white pinpoint bd from Nrodstrom's, LE tie, cheap BB outlet poplins, my favorite obnoxious socks, black Sebagos. And Spencer Tracy glasses.










Untilted's entries are all very solid.



Brownshoe said:


> Yes, Patrick is killing it. A young Spencer Tracy.
> 
> Today:
> 
> ...


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Patrick, you are such a copycat. 

I no longer hold monopoly in red sacks.................


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Another look. The lapel roll needs work - I bet someone tried to press it wrong.

Still, it is certainly...red.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Tilt, your third entry is impeccably summer-business-Trad. Beautiful.

The first two, however seem more December Trad than Summer Trad. I'd grab the tie from #3 and put it on with the red sack, and you've got a winner. 

By the by, is that knit tie the one you got at the Arlington Goodwill? Looks good in action. 

JB


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Brownshoe said:


> Like the red jacket ensemble--color combo sounds odd on paper, but really works.


Thank you Brownshoe. I like it too for 2 reasons. You've pointed out one of them, the other one is that all the items are solid (pincord trousers look like solid blue oxford trousers anyway). The lack of pattern is interesting.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Joe Tradly said:


> Tilt, your third entry is impeccably summer-business-Trad. Beautiful.
> 
> The first two, however seem more December Trad than Summer Trad. I'd grab the tie from #3 and put it on with the red sack, and you've got a winner.
> 
> ...


I used the patchmadras tie + red sack combo in foxfield, so I wanted to avoid using the same thing. Yes, that knit tie is from Arlington goodwill.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Untilted said:


> I used the patchmadras tie + red sack combo in foxfield, so I wanted to avoid using the same thing. Yes, that knit tie is from Arlington goodwill.


Ah yes, I remember now. That was a good look.

JB


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

*Noble experiment*

Probably should stick to the no-brainer entries, but what the heck. Our erstwhile colleague Coolidge started a thread on another forum about what ties to wear with seersucker and somebody said he'd like to see a successful combo of a patterned shirt with seersucker; someone else provided a good photo of someone with a dark knit tie and seersucker.

I got to thinking about it and came up with this. While the sack jacket meets our standards, and the poplins and Weejuns, the linen BB shirt, with the tennis collar or whatever they call it, is a little out of bounds. Maybe.

It would be better if I could get a decent knot in the sock tie.


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

Patrick is unstoppable.

Summer casual--my typical homage to American Graffiti:

BB shirt (from Patrick--where would my wardrobe be without the forum?)
cheap Gap chinos
Bean surcingle belt
Timex on BB band
Chuck Taylors

(click to enlarge)

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5988339

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5988340

Great collar on this shirt (what's my hair doing?)

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5988338


----------



## patbrady2005 (Oct 4, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


>


Quite awesome, well done Patrick!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Patrick06790 said:


> ...someone else provided a good photo of someone with a dark knit tie and seersucker.


Knit tie with seersucker is a brilliant idea.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Knit tie with seersucker is a brilliant idea.


Oh yeah, AlanC did this once as well. I remember now.

Actually I think my Hober navy grenadine would look better, but it's a substantial tie, not exactly a summery item. The sock tie is pretty flimsy.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Great photos, all.

Tilt, I love your shoes. They look great. Your outfits, though tradly awesome, seems a bit warm for summer.

Patrick, your choices are great, as usual. You have a lot of nice things.

Brownshoe - you may have the right idea for the 'summer' part of the contest. Good casual looks. I love the short sleeve plaids _a la_ Richie Cunningham.

Keep up the good work, gents!


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

*Red alert*

My mother is rolling in around noon, on her way to choral camp (!) in Sheffield, Mass. I am just getting the initial coffee in, and then the mops and buckets, brooms and so on.

Short-sleeve blue bd from JC Penney, LL Bean shorts, Quoddys.










The folks are elderly, and my overall approach, far more Oscar Madison than Felix Ungar, tends to alarm them.

The short-sleeve buttondown gets mocked regularly around here but for summertime casual use - or a hasty cleaning - I think they're great.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Very ivy, patrick.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^
You should enjoy your time with your parents.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> My mother is rolling in around noon, on her way to choral camp (!) in Sheffield, Mass. I am just getting the initial coffee in, and then the mops and buckets, brooms and so on.
> 
> Short-sleeve blue bd from JC Penney, LL Bean shorts, Quoddys.
> 
> ...


I'd like to wear short-sleeved buttondowns, but I think they just look funny on me. Perhaps I'm just not old enough? Anyway, I think the disregard for them is more in terms of wearing one with a tie, not wearing one like you picture here.

Good entries all the way around so far. I'd love to put something in (and I may still, if I get around to playing dress-up), but my wardrobe is considerably smaller than the others here.


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks all for the kind remarks.

It's hard to put together a casual trad or Ivy or New England (not preppy) summer wardrobe that is comfortably cool, hearty enough for outdoor physical activities, and reasonably stylish. My best effort:

The item of interest here is the Polo seersucker "popover" buttondown. No Pony, third button on back of collar--If only the pocket had a button flap, I think the shirt would advance from "pretty cool" to "quite awesome."

The hat is an ancient thing from the Gap that I've worn since college. BB watchband, Timex Easy Reader.

Olive Bean chinos, plain hemmed but too long--I fold the excess over twice to make a fake cuff, probably cheesy but I'm too cheap/lazy to get them cuffed at the moment.

Bean camp mocs on feet. I'm wearing these a LOT this summer.

(click photos to enlarge)

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6002530

closer look at shirt

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6001628

colla, holla

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6001627


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Er, what's going on over your shoulder in the third photo?


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

Ha!

That's my wife embracing our 5-year-old son, who was cold after playing in the sprinklers.

Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

So far, only Patrick, Squire, Brownshoe and I have submitted entries. It seems like all of us will advance to the final round, according to the current pace. What I'm trying to say is: More people need to submit entries!


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Untilted said:


> So far, only Patrick, Squire, Brownshoe and I have submitted entries. It seems like all of us will advance to the final round, according to the current pace. What I'm trying to say is: More people need to submit entries!


I am going to play dress up tonight. I am sorry that I haven't been posting but we moved into the new home (pics coming) on Thursday and it has been an alarming amount of scratches, bruises and gin. Seriously, if you move do like we did and hire the movers. They are insured and more importantly, you don't have to lift a finger, at least while they are there.

Cheers


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^
Glad to hear you survived the move. Looking forward to see your pictures. Who did the packing?


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

mcarthur said:


> ^
> Glad to hear you survived the move. Looking forward to see your pictures. Who did the packing?


The movers did it all. Great people, The Other Moving Company was their name.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

"The Other Moving Company"? That's a funny name!


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Untilted said:


> "The Other Moving Company"? That's a funny name!


It is. In that line of work a catchy name helps for first time customers. I have used them a few times. Very professional and courteous.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I have a resolutely filthy mind. I thought maybe we have a _Blow-Up_ situation here.


Brownshoe said:


> Ha!
> 
> That's my wife embracing our 5-year-old son, who was cold after playing in the sprinklers.
> 
> Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I went fishing this morning. I must be feeling better.

LL Bean seersucker check shirt, LL Bean shorts, Chucks, LE belt. New watch strap from Central.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Squire, you seem so distant of late...


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

*How's this, Alan?*

*with special thanks to Bingo


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^ 
A very nice look!


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

Squire - good look, love the suit and your environment is much nicer than the concrete jungle I'm currently living in. However, the shoes...weejuns? Cmon, you know how much your aldens would look!


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

Still stuck in the headmaster's office...

navy linen Polo Congressman Classic
blue gingham BB bd
orange knit tie
press trew
BB bucs

(click to enlarge)

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5988335


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

Okay Squire, you stole my look today.

This khaki poplin suit has been a real workhorse this summer

worn with Press shirt, collar bar, and Irish linen tie

(click to enlarge)

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6010769

with apologies to Patrick:

a rare photo of Delta legend Blind Cornelius Tradd, here performing his classic "35% Polyester Blues."

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6010771

So far, I feel confident I'll place in the top four.


----------



## zignatius (Oct 8, 2004)

The field is heating up. I'm loving it. From the bleachers:

1. Squire gets points if only for the way he's holding that martini. Always has the money shot.
2. What can be said about Patrick that already hasn't been said? He's the machine. 
3. Untilt is a genuine contender; his red sack is like no other (yes, Patrick, it's true). 
4. I'd like to say Brownshoe wins for personality, but that would be backhanding his deft style. He's got the whole thang. Nice pork-pie. 
5. I await Duck's post -- I know it's gonna be good. 
6. Bonus points for Patrick and Brownshoe. I have a soft spot for Chucks. 

Sincerely,
Zig "who am I to judge?" Natius


----------



## Taxi_driver (Mar 19, 2006)

Patrick is most certainly a man at ease with himself. His summer look is perfect.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Brownshoe said:


> So far, I feel confident I'll place in the top four.


Me too.

I'm gonna rock some more summer-ish outfits tonight. pastel colors are what people want to see, right?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Good entries, everyone.

It's a sad day, though, when more people enter a Trad contest at Style Forum than do on the *Trad* Forum itself! A lot of guys were dismissive of the riff-raff at SF over their contest, but I've not seen many people puttin' up over here.

Let's get those cards and letters in--the deadline is fast approaching!


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks, Zig.

Alan's right, the more the merrier! Don't be scared off by the Devil's Islanders--sticks and stones, and all that.

Okay, I confess I just want to steal some good ideas. Summer is hard.

Saddle up, guys!


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

I agree with you Brownshoe. Summer is hard for my wardrobe, which lacks pastel colors in general. I'm a big fan of earthy colors. Maybe we'll have a fall/winter trad contest later this year.


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

How about a spring/ summer and a fall/winter contest every year.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

*Gettin' Buzzed*


----------



## southernstunna (Mar 14, 2007)

Unfortunately our grass is so long you can't see my shoes in these. They're Brooks Brothers tassled loafers.

https://img528.imageshack.us/my.php?image=moresummerfrattingbp8.jpg
https://img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=summerfrattingqn4.jpg


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

*SouPrep*

Not me, folks.
Just trying to help out.

I like it, Sport.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

^ A.Squire, looking like $1 million, as usual...Though I'm not sure what the gray trousers -- and *gasp* socks -- are doing in a thread about summer attire. :icon_smile_wink: 

Southerstunna -- Keep up the good work, brother. The resemblance between you and a much younger version of myself -- back when I still had a full head of hair -- is uncanny.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Summertime trad on the cheap. That's the focus of my little contribution here. I just got done playing dress-up. Here are the fruits of my labor.

A few things:
1. I have no illusion of winning this contest. There are certainly better-dressed folks than me 'round these parts, or at least ones with larger closets who can show off a bit more. Besides, I'm not sure what I'd do with a purple checked seersucker pocket square. Still, this provides a little fun, and hopefully some inspiration of some kind (and if not from myself, certainly from others).

2. I apologize for the fuzzy full(ish) body shots. Normally the Misses takes the pictures that I post, but she's gone at the moment so I had to resort to the self-timer. Apparently doing so results in out-of-focus pictures. Not to mention my batteries died at the end of my last shot, so I was trying to beat the clock and didn't have time to keep trying.

3. Sorry for the mess in the last picture. It was my test to see where I needed to stand, before I moved all the junk out of the way.

4. I'm putting the cost of each item just to provide another example of how one can dress well on a budget (like we need another example of that anyway). Not trying to be showy or anything, though I doubt it could be perceived as such with as cheap as most of these items are. Some of the thrifted items are rough estimates, as I don't remember their exact costs.

5. I have also included a total cost-per-wear (cost/# of times worn for each item, added up) for each outfit. Reading through the archives, I stumbled across familyman's explanation of how he does this and adopted it. There is no particular reason for this, just if anyone is interested. Keep in mind, though, that I have only relatively recently begun to build my wardrobe, and the cost per wear of each item will only drop over time, and will probably drop pretty considerably by this time next year.

Entry No. 1:

Business-ish casual (though leaning more towards the casual side). I wore this to work today, and unfortunately it passes as 'dressed up'. I was told today by two women that they (apparently informally) voted me for best dressed, so at least that's something.

Polo white polo ($3.00 - thrift)
Polo blue oxford cloth trousers ($10.00 - outlet)
J. Crew navy belt w/ embroidered ducks ($3.49 - outlet)
Brooks Brothers pink cotton socks (not shown) (technically free)
Bass Weejuns, USA Made ($24.50 - eBay)

total cost = $40.99
total cost per wear = $3.58



Close-up of the belt and trousers:




Entry No. 2:

What I wore to church this past Sunday. Pretty much as dressy as I get. This has more of the feel of spring to me, but I think it's summer-y enough to go here.

Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack blazer ($22.00 - eBay)
Lands' End blue gingham shirt, 3-button collar ($3.50 - thrift)
no-name (Oakton Ltd., really) tie ($0.19 - thrift)
Bills Chamois khakis ($49.75 - eBay)
Dockers burgundy belt (purchased probably 5 years ago) ($10.00 - dept. store)
generic tan socks ($3.00 - Marshalls)
Weejuns again ($24.50)
generic white cotton handkerchief (free - gift)

total cost = $112.94
total cost per wear = $7.09








Entry No. 3:

This falls more into the category of spring-time dressed-up preppy (who wears sweaters in the summer, anyway?), but it's something. I don't think I've ever actually worn this anywhere, though I think I did something similar to church a couple of months back.

Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack blazer w/ 3 patch pockets ($14.21 - eBay)
Lands' End pink Hyde Park OCBD, slim fit ($14.99 - LE overstocks)
Brooks Brothers Pima cotton sweater ($10.68 - eBay)
bow tie of unknown origin ($3.00 - thrift)
Bills Chamois khakis ($49.75)
same belt as above ($10.00)
no socks - I'd normally wear something as cheap as in the previous two ensembles (we'll say $3.00)
Weejuns - ($24.50)
forgot to switch the pocket square from my other blazer (still free)

total cost = $130.13
total cost per wear = $14.96








Entry No. 4:

Typical Saturday outfit for me, or weeknight if I feel like changing out of what I wore to work. I've come to love madras.

Polo madras shirt ($3.50 - thrift)
Calvin Klein khaki shorts ($25.00 - Marshalls)
Dooney & Bourke navy wool surcingle belt ($17.45 - eBay)
wearing the Weejuns, but would normally wear with Bass Chapmons ($29.99 - eBay)

total cost = $75.95
total cost per wear = $2.66





Entry No. 5:

Lazy summer trad. What I'm wearing right now, in fact.

Polo white polo (same as first picture) ($3.00 - thrift)
Charleston Twills patch madras shorts ($25.00 - Marshalls)
no belt
no socks
would wear with Chapmons if I went out ($29.99)

total cost = $57.99
total cost per wear = $3.10


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

southernstunna said:


> Unfortunately our grass is so long you can't see my shoes in these. They're Brooks Brothers tassled loafers.
> 
> https://img528.imageshack.us/my.php?image=moresummerfrattingbp8.jpg
> https://img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=summerfrattingqn4.jpg


Mind telling us what the rest is?


----------



## southernstunna (Mar 14, 2007)

wnh said:


> Mind telling us what the rest is?


Ray Ban sunglasses
Ralph Lauren shirt, tie, and pants
Belt from Landry's in Oxford, Mississippi

The blazer has no brand on it, my father gave it to me a long time ago and he has no idea where he got it.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Good entries, wnh! I like that duck belt and the pink+green combo.

Southerstunna: glad to see you back. Your look resembles that of our Squire. Heterodox trad (pleated, doesn't fear logos, etc) in preppy colors. A nice (and fratty) summer look.


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

Haven't posted in awhile, with only a few days left I hope I can compete.

This is a good summer outfit if not totally conforming to Trad ideals...

Murray's Reds, flat front with cuff
Nautica point collar shirt
Tommy Hilfiger Striped Tie
Polo Pocket Square
Polo "Vineyard" Sportcoat in white linen
Polo White Rope Belt
(not shown) J.Crew Penny Loafers, Brown










Now if only I can find a picture of me in my patchwork madras and favorite blazer, I'll be all set.


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

No longer cocky about top 4 status. Nice shots, men.

The "Guy Woodhouse":

(click to enlarge)

pincord sack jacket, white broadcloth oxford, black knit tie, tie bar, and grosgrain trousers from J Press

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6023841

shoes by Florsheim

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6023843


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

This thing is heating up. I went back to work today, feeling about 85 percent, so this is about the best I could do to be summery - BB small check pink shirt, LL Bean Swift River chinos (those were a great deal), Cole Haan suede belt, Orvis medium brown bucks, Press argyles, Central strap.




























But here's what I _should _have worn - same trousers etc., but pinpoint white bd, skinny Beau Tie, Gant Madras jacket - two-button and it has a waist, but no darts - and a yellow square from STP. And supercilious expression.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Patrick06790 said:


>


You show a lot of gall, Sullivan. Do you think I'm some sort of Marxist sympathizer?!


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

AlanC said:


> You show a lot of gall, Sullivan. Do you think I'm some sort of Marxist sympathizer?!


Nah, I'm in doxycycline withdrawal and it was the handiest place to put my foot.

Maybe we should have a non-sequitur contest next.

And now:

Press poplin sack, Press pinpoint straight collar, LE knit tie, BB belt, Dressabout bucks, JC Penney argyles, a more subdued Orvis watch (given the degree of frippery elsewhere), STP pocket square, wet fly encased in Lucite?, and what it would look like if I was busily typing up my story on the Kent (Conn.) Board of Selectmen instead of reeling in shock from today's encounter with the sick and suffering.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

wnh said:


> Entry No. 2:
> 
> What I wore to church this past Sunday. Pretty much as dressy as I get. This has more of the feel of spring to me, but I think it's summer-y enough to go here.


This is good - photo would benefit from stronger light, but still. I have a ridiculous prejudice against gingham shirts. This makes me think again.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

*Lotsa colors*

Last blast for tonight. I am running out of ideas. Press linen sack, Mercer checked shirt (that in retrospect I should have had made as a buttondown) (or perhaps not); thoroughly absurd BB outlet tie, looks like a sherbet ad; LL Bean medium blue chinos that I never wear, blue and pink socks, Weejuns, Central #24 on the watch, and, with nothing left to lose in the subtlety dept., a bright red square from JAB.

I am tempted to do this again in bright sunlight and with a pair of light brown suede monks. That'll show 'em.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> But here's what I _should _have worn - same trousers etc., but pinpoint white bd, skinny Beau Tie, Gant Madras jacket - two-button and it has a waist, but no darts - and a yellow square from STP. And supercilious expression.


My favorite by far, thus far. You look so comfortably confident in that jacket...

TT:teacha:


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

I dig that ralphie linen jacket, northeastern. bravo for posting a full-body shot.

Patrick, nice old school madras coat.

Brownshoe, my confidence is declining as well. Maybe I need to submit something new.


----------



## fir3fox (Dec 17, 2006)

*Caged Heat?*

I've always wondered where you get your inspiration. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

TradTeacher said:


> My favorite by far, thus far. You look so comfortably confident in that jacket...
> 
> TT:teacha:


Thanks, but inside I am a quivering mass of tick-induced insecurity. Plus I was able to get hold of a Lizard decoder ring and the situation is worse than I thought. Whatever you do, don't watch _Criss Angel: Mind Freak_ or _Meet The Press_. I am not at liberty to say more.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> Thanks, but inside I am a quivering mass of tick-induced insecurity. Plus I was able to get hold of a Lizard decoder ring and the situation is worse than I thought. Whatever you do, don't watch _Criss Angel: Mind Freak_ or _Meet The Press_. I am not at liberty to say more.


You need a pair of sunglasses like Roddy Piper had in _They Live. _


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Man, am I bored.

BB sack blazer, LE point collar pink pinpoint, Hober Mets tie, a pair of those really inexpensive JAB tan seersucker trousers (flat front, hemmed), light blue square that doesn't really show right in my crummy photo, and these eBay casual specs I just got in the mail.

Trying for summery colors; if I was going to do this today, which is mega-humid and about 80 F, I'd probably wear a BB linen blazer that I can't show you guys because it's darted and you might pass out. The Sport Coat That Dare Not Speak Its Name.

That's it for a while. This is nuts.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

We are witnessing history here.

Patrick and Squire you are the Kobayashi and Joey Chestnut of online clothing contests. Except you're both American...and you're not eating hot dogs or having 'reversals'.

Danny


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

^ Enjoying the view from the cheap seats. This is turning out to be quite a showing, and has inspired me to finally attempt to get more technologically adept, so I can enjoy participating in these types of threads.

I'm not sure if there's a clear winner, but Patrick certainly deserves an "A" for effort. I personally like the most recent Patrick outfit (seersucker trousers), as well as the madras coat (total outfit would be enhanced, IMHO, by a pair of white bucks or more "summery" shoes).

Thanks to all who have participated.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Ron_A said:


> Thanks to all who have participated.


Couldn't agree more. I hope to post some stuff tomorrow for y'all.

You look great Patrick and Squire


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Patrick06790 said:


> ...today, which is mega-humid and about 80 F...


We had the same conditions Sunday and I thought a cold front had moved in.


----------



## southernstunna (Mar 14, 2007)

Here's one more.

Southern Proper bowtie
old white oxford shirt
Ralph Lauren pants
Bass shoes (we call them "frat cleats" haha)
Cheap brown belt


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

southerstunna, your look is very foxfield, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Untilted said:


> southerstunna, your look is very foxfield, if you know what I mean.


It looks like a Tuesday


----------



## southernstunna (Mar 14, 2007)

Unfortunately I've never been to Foxfield. But I will be at the Steeplechase in Nashville next year even if I have to hitchike. Hopefully I'll get a chance to attend the derby as well.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

southernstunna said:


> Unfortunately I've never been to Foxfield. But I will be at the Steeplechase in Nashville next year even if I have to hitchike. Hopefully I'll get a chance to attend the derby as well.


Do you still attend Mississippi? Or have you graduated?


----------



## southernstunna (Mar 14, 2007)

Untilted said:


> Do you still attend Mississippi? Or have you graduated?


I just finished my first year. Hopefully at least four or five more. haha


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

southernstunna said:


> I just finished my first year. Hopefully at least four or five more. haha


mmm, that would make you the second youngest guy here, after Andy S.


----------



## young guy (Jan 6, 2005)

All you guys look good, gives me inspiration to try try harder, oh wait, as long as I don't look like I'm trying eh? Anyway, thanks for all the pics - you guys rock.


----------



## Desk Jockey (Aug 19, 2005)

Jeez, you all are making me seriously contemplate, come the cold times, investing in a camera...


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

Patrick's bored, eh? I'll show you bored!

(click pics to enlarge)

madras sack, linen shirt from BB, tie from Eljo's (via AlanC), chinos Bean, Bass Weejuns

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6034061

stretching the boundaries of "trad":

linen jacket, shirt, and chinos from Polo

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6034053

silk linen jacket from Facconable (3/2 roll, darts, side vents, "action back," no shoulder padding), pale green Paul Stuart pinpoint oxford, Press burgundy knit tie, BB tan jeans, Weejuns

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6034056

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6034058

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6034060

BB cotton/linen jacket, no darts, patch pockets, side vent, oxford and tie from Press, BB jeans, Johnston and Murphy saddle oxfords

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6034051

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6034052

polo short sleeve OCBD with button flap pocket (why do people hate these so?), Gap chinos, dark olive Chucks

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6034065

*phew*

I may have one more volley in me, if the camera holds out.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Brownshoe's got me beat just with his backdrops. Far more tradly than my bizarre bachelor apartment.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Brownshoe said:


> Patrick's bored, eh? I'll show you bored!
> 
> stretching the boundaries of "trad":
> 
> ...


I like this look. Any closeups of the jacket, particularly the button patch pocket?



Brownshoe said:


> BB cotton/linen jacket, no darts, patch pockets, side vent, oxford and tie from Press, BB jeans, Johnston and Murphy saddle oxfords
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6034051


My favorite. Inspiration for my Fridays. Any details on the leather bag?


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks, Spin.

I do like that jacket an awful lot, usually wear it with jeans. No shoulder pads, weighs nothing. I like it with those chinos, but I need to get them hemmed properly.

Some details of the jacket (click to enlarge):

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6035307

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6035309

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6035308

That bag has been a boon companion--I found it in a thrift shop in Kansas, and know nothing about it.


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

Untilted said:


> mmm, that would make you the second youngest guy here, after Andy S.


Actually, I'm probably the same age. Just finished my first year.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Brownshoe said:


> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6034051





Brownshoe said:


> That bag has been a boon companion--I found it in a thrift shop in Kansas, and know nothing about it.


Bonus points for the bag. :thumbs-up:


----------



## zignatius (Oct 8, 2004)

Nice ... glad to see the strokes of summery love. Mad props to SouthernStunna, Northeastern and wnh. Patrick could be starting to waver with some recent uninspired posts (strategy maybe?). Brownshoe's bringing some heat, yes. Everyone see that madras jacket? Damn. 

Oh, hell, give everyone a pocket square.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Brownshoe said:


> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6034051
> 
> I may have one more volley in me, if the camera holds out.


Nice tie.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

*Trial Run*

My digital camera is in a faraway country and all I have is a 5 year old webcam. Lets face it though, even if Annie Liebowitz came over to shoot me, I would still be finishing far out of the money. Every contest needs also-rans though, so here is my fuzzy contribution.








Todays outfit
White LE Hyde Park OCBD
Navy Plaid LE Cotton Sweater Vest (for my wildly overACed office)
Navy(ish) Bills Poplin M1's
Russell Boat Shoes


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

*The Nutty Professor*









Moss Green Windowpane Press 3/2 LWS Sack
White LE OCBD Hyde Park
Blue BB Bow
Coral Bill M1 in Poplin
Atlantic Blue LE Surcingle
Green LE Crew Socks
Merlot AE Cole Penny Loafers


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

AldenPyle, that's a good look. And I have that same vest.

Here's something I thought of: The Hidden Agenda.

Let's say I was going to interview a congressman. After first making sure I have no cash, I check the weather, clad in a very ho-hum but summer-appropriate Brooks olive poplin sack, white bd, inoffensive cotton tie, black wingtips. Yawn.










But hey - that tie's kinda funky. And there's a little movement on the pocket square.



















With a few moments to kill, I relax with the Mets media guide, noting idly that first baseman Carlos Delgado's numbers are WAY down this season.

And as the viewer's gaze travels ankle-ward a blaze of subversive color is revealed.










Which is nothing compared to the final insult to propriety:


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

*Relax*









White LE Polo
Blue LE Hyde Park Oxford Cloth 9" Shorts
Yellow/Navy Guard Stripe Press Ribbon
Russells


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Optimo Montecristi Superfino
HF MTM suit
Zegna shirt
H-neck tie and pocket square
Alden cap toe boots, black shell, BS socks OTC


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Patrick, I feel like Donovan Leitch listening to "Its all over now, baby blue" in Don't Look Back


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

mcarthur said:


> Optimo Montecristi Superfino
> HF MTM suit
> Zegna shirt
> H-neck tie and pocket square
> Alden cap toe boots, black shell, BS socks OTC


Matching square & tie. Bold, but it works.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

These contests are a great way to bring out the plumage. Thanks, Kent for inspiring us. 
Nicely done gents. Brownshoe is really giving Patrick a run for his money. His apt. is rather nifty. 
Good on you, AldenPyle.

Here's my 'also ran' entry - more of your everyday trad on the down low.

Eddie Bauer buttondown plaid shirt (collar is a tech short for my liking, but I like the muted plaid)
Bills M1s
Alden Cape Cod kiltie tassels
Leatherman stretch surcingle belt
Tommy Hilfiger argyles ($2 at Syms current BASH!)
Central Bond strap


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

AldenPyle said:


> Patrick, I feel like Donovan Leitch listening to "Its all over now, baby blue" in Don't Look Back


That is a brutal scene. Dylan really rakes the poor guy over the coals, in a very backhand manner. It's hard to watch.


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

The weird thing about that scene is that Donovan actually wrote more than a few pretty brilliant songs, yet in the presence of Dylan, he sings the most insipid thing of all time.

There is a similar story about Paul McCartney and Brian Wilson--Wilson, mentally unstable and desperately trying to equal or surpass the Beatles, invited Paul over to check out some stuff he was working on. Paul responded by performing an early version of "She's Leaving Home" on Wilson's piano.

The small audience was dumbfounded by the achingly lovely lyric and melody. Paul chirped something to the effect of "Better hurry up!" to Wilson and left.

Wilson was crushed and dispirited for weeks afterward.

On point:

great stuff, all. I knew we'd see some flava.

Paper Clip: Short sleeves! Tucked in! Solidarity, brother!


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Very solid entries.

I think Brownshoe will get the pocket square at last. Why? No one else can do his ivy-east village hip hybrid style better.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

I'll post more later, but this will have to do for now. Terrible picture I know, but I had to take it myself this morning.



BB blue university stripe shirt
CCC poplin sack
BB tie
Alden tassel loafers


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

*When Patterns Attack*

Or When Colors Collide

Corbin seersucker sack
Nordstrom's white bd
LE tie
The single most obnoxious square I own
LE reds - I need to hike them britches up, or punch another hole in my belt (which is plain black, by the way). I've lost so much weight all my pants are sliding down.
LL Bean saddles
Central strap


----------



## gtguyzach (Nov 18, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> Which is nothing compared to the final insult to propriety:


I can only imagine what people would think if they walked by my desk and glanced over my shoulder.


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

gtguyzach said:


> I can only imagine what people would think if they walked by my desk and glanced over my shoulder.


You went to Tech and dress well. They likely think there's something up with you anyway.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Untilted said:


> I think Brownshoe will get the pocket square at last. Why? No one else can do his ivy-east village hip hybrid style better.


+1 (though I am not certain of the meaning of all of the above - it sounds about right.)

They both take on interesting combinations and succeed because such dressing comes naturally to them.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

AldenPyle,
You have good eyes


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Paperclip,
You have done a great job in cleaning your office. The picture behind you needs to be straiten


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


>


If anyone has the nerve to question a ribbon belt with a suit, they need only look at this photo. Well played, Patrick.

JB


----------



## tntele (Apr 12, 2007)

*How about JT? He could use a pocket square!*


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

That would make a nice entry. But:



Kent Wang said:


> New photos only; one can't simply dig up an old photo.


----------



## tntele (Apr 12, 2007)

Sorry, I was trying to help JT get a new pocket square! Seriously, that picture sums up Trad to me (pretty girl, madras, ocbd, reds, blazer, boat shoes, water, etc...) The only thing missing is a cocktail.


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks, 'tilt and 'clip--awfully nice of you to say.


----------



## JohnMS (Feb 18, 2004)

*Patrick*

Patrick,

Do you employ a personal photographer? Either that or you are good with the self-timer.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

tntele said:


>


Well worth seeing this top flight trad dresser again, regardless of contest rule violation! (I guess Tradly is okay, too:icon_smile_wink


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

Would it be ungentlemanly of me to say, "Va va va voom?"

Oh, well. I said it.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

What's particularly trad about this photo is that the rectangle blocking their faces is the perfect shade of nantucket red.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

*Tribute 2 Summer...or fancy pants*


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

JohnMS said:


> Patrick,
> 
> Do you employ a personal photographer? Either that or you are good with the self-timer.


Ever since my personal assistant Ralphus was kidnapped by pirates I have manned the self-timer. I also have a tripod, which is a big help.

It doesn't make it any less -what, goofy, narcissistic, bizarre ? - to spend a lot of time dressing up, taking a photo, and then blasting it out to the world.

But that's an obsession for ya.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Squire, are those splendidly fancy pants from Orvis? They look like something I saw from an eBay store.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> ...They look like something I saw from an eBay store.


Ha! Wait 'till I pass that on to Wm. I'm always telling him his place looks like a crappy E-bay store. He's going to blow a fuse.


----------



## zignatius (Oct 8, 2004)

*Squire sez: go to hell, everyone!*

Oh my. I've always wondered who would wear pants like that. Now I know. And God loves you.

It's hard to knock 'em, isn't it? One question, Squire: would your white bucks turn down the volume on those schmancy pants? Or would that defeat the purpose?


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

A.Squire said:


> Ha! Wait 'till I pass that on to Wm. I'm always telling him his place looks like a crappy E-bay store. He's going to blow a fuse.












If I could get them in time for this contest...


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

tntele said:


>


JT's girlfriend wins, sorry guys. Don't know what she'd do with a pocket square though, so maybe we should disqualify her...


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Squire: I'm kinda speechless...................


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

My casual entry:

Press yellow flap ocbd + plaid shorts, weejuns sockless. 

plaid shorts are made by my uncle's clothing company. He designed them.


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

Alright, finally got a night to myself, so I decided to show the weekend, before it happens...excuse my horrendously dirty summer apartment...I've been busy.

Friday - can't skip out of work too early - have a lunch meeting. Its hot - good thing the jacket (a sack) is so lightweight, its practically see through. How do you tell your boss that it is time for him to gth and the weekend to start? Leave the socks at home.








[/URL][/IMG]

Get into the parents house late evening, just in time to head out for dinner at the club. A jackets proper, but these white legs need some late evening sun. Crabs sound good, so the shorts mirror the enthusiasm. If you get close enough, the square does too.








[/URL][/IMG]

Saturday morning - late breakfast on the porch, perhaps a stroll around the lake. Its a little chilly in the morning, but who needs a jacket? Toss the shirt come noon - maybe both of them.







[/URL][/IMG]

Church means Sunday's best, but that doesn't mean we can't have fun. Madras bow, silk braces, and some yellow argyles play down the serious nature of the white shirt and grey suit. Still in shell tassels - better give them a rest come Monday.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Sunday's approaching, entries are increasing.....


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

^ Squire, this is the kind of thing I really was hoping to see. Well played, friend.

It looks like the competition is heating up. Thanks again to all who have posted.


----------



## Kent Wang (Aug 2, 2005)

anglophile23 said:


> How about a spring/ summer and a fall/winter contest every year.


Smashing idea. Perhaps for fall/winter I'll have a tweed or pocket square.


----------



## Kent Wang (Aug 2, 2005)

*Attention!

*The way the finals will work is that the ballot will only show one outfit per candidate. If you have submitted several entries, please PM both AlanC and me the outfit you would like to be considered for judging. If you do not submit a preference, Alan will select one for you.

Sunday is the last day for entries.


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

Kent Wang said:


> Smashing idea. Perhaps for fall/winter I'll have a tweed or pocket square.


A nice autumn paisley square would be a good choice, IMO.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Kent Wang said:


> *Attention!
> 
> *The way the finals will work is that the ballot will only show one outfit per candidate. If you have submitted several entries, please PM both AlanC and me the outfit you would like to be considered for judging. If you do not submit a preference, Alan will select one for you.
> 
> Sunday is the last day for entries.


Are you saying that I should choose an outfit and PM you _in case_ I get selected as a finalist?

Coz not everyone is going to be in the final poll, right?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Kent Wang said:


> * If you do not submit a preference, Alan will select one for you.*


*

Personally, I'd prefer it that way.*


----------



## Kent Wang (Aug 2, 2005)

Untilted said:


> Are you saying that I should choose an outfit and PM you _in case_ I get selected as a finalist?


Correct.


AlanC said:


> Personally, I'd prefer it that way.


I recommend the same. I believe Alan knows a thing or two about trad.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

AlanC, are you gonna do a general commentary like Manton did on StyleForum?


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

AlanC said:


> Personally, I'd prefer it that way.


As would I. If you're going to be deciding the king of summertime trad, I'd rather have you working with the outfit that you decide is my best.

I think I shall have to post better pictures tonight.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Plaid jacket
Pink OCBD
Jeans
AE saddles


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice, Tilt.

I like your new signature--Shins fan, eh? Me too.

Alan, I hope you will do comments a la Manton--that was my favorite part of the SF contests.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^
Try the outfit with either tan khakis or your reds instead of the jeans


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm almost out of gas.

Polo seersucker pullover, Bill's beach shorts, Sperry sneaks, stupid-looking but practical straw hat from an eBay seller with a name like Grampus Wampus' Crotchety Chapeaus & Bait.










Detail of shirt. I look like a cult leader.










Pretending to read. In reality I still can't concentrate on anything for more than a few minutes.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Brownshoe said:


> Alan, I hope you will do comments a la Manton--that was my favorite part of the SF contests.


I hope he doesn't. This thread is already about 100X better than the previous one on Styleforum and it's due to two reasons: (1) better clothes and (2) no smarmy comments from trad-haters. With the exception of the Squire's multi-coloured seersucker trousers (cheap shot!), everyone has been tremendously impressive. My secret favourite is probably Southernstunna's first post with the blazer and blue pants--pleats and darts but he's totally prep, and the longish hair and "I'm lovin' it!" grin makes it all work.

I'm really enjoying this thread and it's of shame it will be over so soon. But I suppose we can look forward to a "fall/winter Trad contest", so all is good.

DD


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

I absolutely adore and covet Squire's seersucker trou.


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

Doctor Damage said:


> I hope he doesn't. This thread is already about 100X better than the previous one on Styleforum and it's due to two reasons: (1) better clothes and (2) no smarmy comments from trad-haters. With the exception of the Squire's multi-coloured seersucker trousers (cheap shot!), everyone has been tremendously impressive. My secret favourite is probably Southernstunna's first post with the blazer and blue pants--pleats and darts but he's totally prep, and the longish hair and "I'm lovin' it!" grin makes it all work.
> 
> I'm really enjoying this thread and it's of shame it will be over so soon. But I suppose we can look forward to a "fall/winter Trad contest", so all is good.
> 
> DD


Well, I was referring specifically to Manton's breakdowns of his finalist selections--they seemed on point, well-informed, and not smarmy or negative to me...maybe I missed something.

I just think it would be interesting to hear Alan's reasoning behind his picks.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

And finally...

What happens when the temp plummets? It's going to be about 50 F tonight - it's already down to a bit above 60.

Well, how about throwing on sturdy LL Bean reds; a BB outlet checked bd shirt; a thrifted argyle cardigan. To keep the summer thing going, no socks with the Quoddys, and a ribbon belt lurks beneath.

I'm watching "Avengers" episodes from 1963, with Honor Blackmon.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Brownshoe said:


> I just think it would be interesting to hear Alan's reasoning behind his picks.


That would require me actually to have reasoning behind my picks...


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Looking through the thread there are some really good ideas - it's impressive.

So hooray for everybody.

And thanks to Kent Wang and Alan C for doing this, as it has provided me with something to do - other than trying to read, dozing through television and staring at the ceiling - during these fairly difficult last couple of weeks.


----------



## Dashing1 (Feb 27, 2007)

Gotta give props for A. Squire's multi-stripe seersuckers!

Fun without crossing the garish line.

Where'd you find them, Squire?


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6060803

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6060801

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6060807

Good night and good luck.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Brownshoe said:


> Well, I was referring specifically to Manton's breakdowns of his finalist selections--they seemed on point, well-informed, and not smarmy or negative to me...maybe I missed something.
> 
> I just think it would be interesting to hear Alan's reasoning behind his picks.


Well, I wasn't informed by his comments; Alan will presumably do much better. But I haven't participated, so perhaps I should put up or shut up? Ho ho...

DD


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

Doctor Damage said:


> But I haven't participated, so perhaps I should put up or shut up? Ho ho...
> 
> DD


Of course you shouldn't shut up!

I get what you're saying. I was sort of surprised that none of the SFers who posted in the trad contest over there participated here. Too bad.


----------



## Taxi_driver (Mar 19, 2006)

Brownshoe said:


> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6060803
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6060801
> 
> ...


Your lookin' good, Brownshoe.

TD


----------



## Thornhill (May 14, 2006)

Brownshoe said:


> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6060803
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6060801
> 
> ...


I have a sportcoat quite similar to the one in the top photo and have hesitated to wear it because the pattern seemed a bit loud to me. Now I know better. Great look, Brownshoe.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Brownshoe said:


> Of course you shouldn't shut up!


I worded my reply totally wrong, as always! D'oh!
This is a good thread, though.



> I get what you're saying. I was sort of surprised that none of the SFers who posted in the trad contest over there participated here. Too bad.


It always suprises me at how few AAAC members post over on Styleforum and vice-versa. There's a core group that does both (AlanC springs to mind), but they are a small group.

DD


----------



## Kent Wang (Aug 2, 2005)

The deadline for entries has now passed. AlanC will now draw up a list of finalists.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

anxiously waiting for results.


----------



## Kent Wang (Aug 2, 2005)

The voting begins.


----------



## Cantabrigian (Aug 29, 2005)

mcarthur said:


> Optimo Montecristi Superfino
> HF MTM suit
> Zegna shirt
> H-neck tie and pocket square
> Alden cap toe boots, black shell, BS socks OTC


What would make you go with black _boots_ with a hermes tie and matching pocket square - especially for a summertime contest?


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^
I need a better explanation of your question


----------



## Cantabrigian (Aug 29, 2005)

mcarthur said:


> ^
> I need a better explanation of your question


The rest of your ourfit seems nice and summery and I like that tie a lot (though I'd lose the matching pocket square) but black boots are like the anti-summer shoe.

They're good for wet winter weather trad, summer not so much.


----------



## Lancette (Apr 29, 2009)

A.Squire said:


> A.Squire, this is a little late but would you mind telling what watch you are wearing? Looks great.


----------



## jjohnson12 (Sep 6, 2007)

I believe he's on hiatus.


----------

